

We Need to Make Tech Uncool Again - moocow01
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/01/29/we-need-to-make-tech-uncool-again/

======
gerggerg
Meh. Let the people have their fun. They're not taking any real programmer
jobs and would just be seeking narcissistic ends somewhere else if it wasn't
in tech. At least the heightened attention brings work along with the
unnecessary gloating of tech entrepreneurship.

------
brosephius
I wasn't cool when tech wasn't cool, and I'm still not cool now that tech _is_
cool. Maybe I need to start wearing sunglasses when I code.

